# COHANSEY  & LIGHTNING JARS  Info?



## towhead (Jul 5, 2008)

Got a couple jars at a Sale today.....50 cents each....both have ground lips....
 - the Lightning says Putnam 493 on the bottom, and the lid says patd jan 5 75 / patd apr 25 82 / and reisd june  5 77? the inside of the lid has a small star.
 -the Cohansey has a faint 2 ? on the bottom and the lid says patented  January 18 1876, and Cohansey Glass Manuf Co. Philadelphia PA Patented July 16 1872.

 Are either a "good" find?   Thanks!


----------



## towhead (Jul 5, 2008)

Forgot to say, the Cohansey is probably a 1/2 pint, and the Lightning a pint...and the Lightning is the palest aqua (looks pale blue in the picture though) and the Cohansey is a medium aqua.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Julie - When I read your description, I thought you did fine for your 50 cents apiece. The Trademark Lightning worth 3 bucks or so, and the Cohansey at $30 - $40.  Well - that was before I saw your photo, and that sure does look like a half pint!  The good news on that is that it's worth $300 - $350.  A few more days like that and you can quit the day job!  Great find!!  -Tammy


----------



## towhead (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh My Gosh Tammy!  Wow!  Thanks, so much, for the info!  I am totally beyond myself!


----------



## bobclay (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Julie,

 For what it's worth, although I have seen a few of these half pint COHANSEY jars in collections and on ebay, I have NEVER seen one in 33 years of looking for jars elsewhere.

 Great find and one that is sure to get you hooked forever on jars!  

 BOb


----------



## towhead (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Bob!  I don't collect the jars myself, I like the old Milk/Dairy bottles.  I like to go to sales and hope some mysterious item is something good, and then.... I have put the jar on EBay.  Maybe one of the jar collectors here will want to bid on it?  ....or, it will be interesting to see what it goes for! 

 Thanks Again!


----------



## epgorge (Jul 6, 2008)

Julie that is a very nice Cohansey as the two experts said. The Lightening is nice too (I love them and collect lightenings and globes). I agree that is a very light aqua. Color is a hard thing to determine through a picture but it looks, aquamarine, if not sapphire. Nice finds for the price. Don't you just love it. Good for you. You go girl.
 J 

 Even the bails are in great looking shape.


----------



## towhead (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Joel!  Actually, the bail on the Cohansey is broke on one of the little parts that comes down over the lid....and unfortunately the Lightning is not that pretty blue like it looks in the picture. []


----------

